# Stupid boyfriend!



## mandaaa (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay so i had to go out of town for about 4 days and i asked my bf to take care of my pets for me. I told him to let them out to run around BUT not together well thats what he did 4 days in a row this was about 18 days ago. i cleaned yesterday and when i put her back in about a hour later she had took all her newspaper and paper towles and made a huge nest, she has never done that she normally wont even touch it shes gotten a little bigger and the past 3 days she wont paly wont come to her door when ever i come in the room like she use to and she keeps licking her tummy. ive had rats befor but never mom and babies so i really have no clue as to tell if she is really pregnant when she would have them if so and what to give her to take care of the babies and keep her and them healthy. PLEASE ANY INFO!??????


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

i sympathise with you. i have no idea about rat babies etc, but i know some boys have very 'interesting' intelligence. when we were getting another rat for our older rat, my partner wanted to get a 5 week old girl as she 'wouldnt be old enough to breed for atleast a year' -_- and thought it would be fun for our older rat to have a girl to play with. needless to say, he got very harsh words said, told to reverse his ass and go exchange the girl for a boy at the pet shop, as its across the road. so we now have two boys, thankfully.

and no, my partner is not young. hes 35 and im 22 -_-


----------



## mandaaa (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks! lol yea my smartie is only 19 so i guess i didnt pick the best person to take care of liveing things -__-. he has to buy the new cage if she is tho.


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

best thing to discourage it, i know its mean but it works, is to make them watch the labour and birth. did this with an ex who got my dog preggers. he NEVER let it near another male. even at parks


----------



## mandaaa (Oct 4, 2012)

oh god he would just love me for that


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

would stop him making the same mistake twice


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

Totally sounds like nesting behaviour before birth, especially if she was never interested in it before. Looks like you're gonna have some some new little darlins on the way 

They usually give birth around 21-23 days so keep an eye on her. Also if she is preggers, you can usually start to see nipples around the third week so that's a good sign she is on her way.
Pregnant rats also need more protein..cat food is supposed to be pretty good for that or just any protein rich food. 
It's best to separate her from any cage mates or they might try to steal the babies.

Hope it helps ^^


----------



## mandaaa (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you. Yea I've noticed her nips are bigger then they were I moved her to a new cage so she's alone and gave her more stuff to make a nest with she started making it as I put it in a she kinda looks like she eat a golf ball x(


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

This is why I only have male rats. It that were me I would have killed Boyfriend brought him back to life and made him clean up the mess. lol. Good luck!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Accidental pregnancies suck, but... at least you get to see the cute little babies, and since it's your boyfriend's fault you don't even need to buy the cage for them.  If my boyfriend did that he'd probably kick himself about it more than I would since he would disown me if I got any more rats, and I'd have to keep one of the babies!  And it would be all his fault! Bwahaha.

Anyway, good luck and I hope you can find homes for them all! And hopefully it's a small litter!  Post pictures if she does end up giving birth! <3


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

We had an accidental litter once, and it was a wonderful experience. Watching baby rats grow is something you'll never forget. Feel free to shoot any specific questions my way, but you should be fine. Rats are great mommies. Egg whites and other protein heavy foods are great for pregnant and nursing mommies.


----------

